# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Το Μυστικο

## mcan

Εχει διαβασει καποιος απο εσας το βιβλιο "The Secret"? Το ξερω ειναι παλιο αλλα εγω το διαβασα προσφατα. Μου το εδωσε ενας φιλος μου που λεει τον βοηθησε πολυ. Εγω το βρηκα λιγο Pablo Coelho, τυπου αν θες κατι πολυ ολο το συμπαν κτλ... και δεν το πιστεψα απο την αλλη πολλοι φιλη μου το πιστευουν και οντως στη ζςη μου οταν ηθελα κατι παρα πολυ το καταφερα.
Τι λετε εσεις;

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

egw to diafasa kai to systhnw se oloys
ka malista moy synebei na thelw kati para polu kai sto telos na to apokthsw...

----------


## mcan

Ναι αλλα απο προσωπικη σου επιμονη οχι ξερω εγω οτι σου το εφερε το συμπαν!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Εγώ πάντως προσπαθώ όλο το χρόνο να είμαι πάρα πολύ καλό κορίτσι 
για να μου το φέρει ο ʼγιος Βασίλης,αλλά προς το παρόν μάλλον δεν κάνω καλή δουλειά...

----------


## mcan

προσπαθω να καταλαβω γιατι τοσοι ανθρωποι πιστευουν στην μοιρα κτλ. Στην Αμερικη εχει δημιουργηθει μια νεα θρησκεια που ονομαζεται σικρετισμος βασισμενη πανω σε αυτο το βιβλιο.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Στην Αμερική!Είναι ν'απορείς;

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by mcan_
> Ναι αλλα απο προσωπικη σου επιμονη οχι ξερω εγω οτι σου το εφερε το συμπαν!



οχι το μονο που εκανα ηταν τα σκεφτονουν
ενα βραδυ γνωρισα ενα παιδι στο λεωφορειο ηταν φανταρος εδω , μου επιασε κουβεντα μου ειπε ποσο ομορφη ημουν αλλα σταματησε σε αλλη πολη απο οτι εγω γιατι ηταν φανταροσ εκει. τον σκεφτομουν παρα πολυ απο εκει την στιγμη και μετα. δεν ειχα ομως ουτε το τηλ του ουτε καν πως το νελεγαν ηξεραν.. μου αρεσε ομως πολυ και το μονο που σκεφτομουν ηταν να τον ξαναπετυχω καπου για να μπορεσω να παρω το τηλ..
το αποτελεσμα/ μετα απο δυο μερες ημουν σε ενα σιτε.. στο hi5 και κανοντας απλα αναζητηση επεσα πανω στο προφιλ του, να σημειωσω πως δεν ειχαμε κανεναν γνωστο, εγω απο Βολο αυτος απο αθηνα.. οταν ειδα το προφιλ του ελεγα αποκλιεται να ειναι αυτος, και ομως ηταν και τελικα βρεθηκαμε..

μετα απο αυτο το πιστευω πλεον πως κατι το θελουμε πολυ πραγματικα κατι ανωτερο μας βοηθαει να το αποκτησουμε!

----------


## BARB3

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Στην Αμερική!Είναι ν'απορείς;


αντε καλε. συμβαινουν τετοια στην αμερικη?
εκει μονο βασιλιαδες εχουν. βασιλια της ποπ για την ακριβεια και η κορη μου μου ηρθε με την απορια "α, μαμα τα εμαθες? πεθανε ο βασιλιας. τι θα κανουν τωρα που πεθανε ο βασιλιας τους?"

----------


## BARB3

ζωητσα, φοβερη τυχη εχεις. παρε και κανενα λαχειο αν αυτο δεν σου ειναι αρκετο

----------


## GLUKOULA28

ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και το πιστευω,και ο ενθουσιασμοs μου οφειλετε καθαρα,σε αποδειξειs,σε ολη μου τι ζωη,ατομα που ηθελα να προσελκυσω,χωριs να γνωριζωμαστε προσωπικα,ειναι πλεον φιλοι.Θα μου πειs περιεργο!κι ομωs,επισηs και αρνητικα πραγματα που σκεφτομουν παλι τα προσελκυσα,ολα ειναι θεμα του μυαλου.Αν ``εκπαιδευτειs`` μπορειs ολα να τα πραγματοποιησειs,σε ποσο χρονο??το μυαλο σου,και οι σκεψειs σου,το καθοριζουν,οσο δυσκολο και να φανταζει κατι,το συμπαν θα βρει το δρομο,τον τροπο,και θα στο εμφανιση,εσυ το μονο που πρεπει να κανεισ ειναι 3 βηματα.1)ΖΗΤΑ,2)ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ (δυνατα),3)ΛΑΒΕ!Για το συμπαν ειτε ζητησειs 1,000 ευρω,ειτε 10.000 ειναι το ιδιο,ειτε ενα σπιτι,ειτε ενα παλατι,ειναι το ιδιο,το εμποδιο βρισκετε στο μυαλο μαs!καθε αρνητικη σκεψη,σε παει βηματα πισω.........

----------


## mcan

ναι αλλα οταν βασιζεσαι στο συμπαν δεν προσπαθεις και τα αφηνεις ολα στη τυχη, για αυτο ειμαι αντιθετη με το βιβλιο "το μυστικο"

----------


## dreamer_ed

Το μυστικο υπαρχει και σε ταινεια, αν ψαξετε στο νετ θα το βρειτε,εγω προσωπικα εμαθα για αυτη την ταινεια περσι το καλοκαιρι,οταν την ειδα με ενθουσιασε πολυ και πιστεψα πολυ στο νομο της ελξης.
ειναι και επιστημονικα αποδεδειγμενο ...
εμενα μεσα σε ενα χρονο αλλαξε πολυ η ζωη μου,εκανα πολλα απο αυτα που ηθελα...
αλλα για να τα παιτυχεις οσα θελεις το μυστικο ειναι ενα,να αισθανεσε καλα ,να κανεις αυτο που σε ευχαριστει και σου δεινει χαρα,να σκεφτεσε αυτα που θελεις να αποκτησεις και να οραματιζεσε να γινουν οπως τα θελεις.
Το μυαλο ειναιι ενα βημα μπροστα απο το σωμα!

----------


## NATALIA4

TO BIBLIO ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ Η ΚΟΛΗΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΝΑΤΡΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙ

ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΒΙΩΝΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ

ΤΩΡΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΕ ΘΕΜΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΛΗΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΔΑΧΤΥΛΙΔΑΚΙ ΤΗ ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΞΑΝΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΗΝ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΑΦΗΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ...ΜΕ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΕΓΩ....

ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΣΑΣ ΤΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΝΩ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΣΤΑΘΜΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΜΥΣΤΙΚΟ

ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΔΕ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΑ DREAMER ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΩ ΤΟ ΣΚ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ

----------


## GLUKOULA28

MCAN το εχειs διαβασει το μυστικο?`η κανειs υποθεσειs,διοτι,το βιβλιο δεν σου λεει καθησε σε μια καρεκλα και περιμενε,να ερθει απο την σκεπη του σπιτιου σου εναs αντραs,ουτε μια βαλιτσα με εκκατομυρια.Αντιθετωs στο τονιζει μαλιστα,και γραφει ``εσυ,οποιοs/α και αν εισαι,οπου και αν βρισκεσε,και οτι εργασια και αν κανειs,συνεχισε τη ζωη σου,ομωs πιστευωνταs θετικα,ενα κομματι SOS ειναι,εκει που γραφει,οτι ``οι σκεψειs σου ναι μεν ειναι το κλειδι,αλλα για να μπει σε λειτουργεια το οραμα σου,και να παρει η μηχανη μπροστα,πρεπει να νιωσειs,να αισθανθειs οπωs θα αισθανοσουν οταν πραγματοποιουνταν τα ονειρα σου,διοτι εικονεs με αυτα που θελαμε λιγο πολλοι ολοι μαs εχουμε στο μυαλο,το συναισθημα ειναι το μυστικο,και απο εκει και περα λειτουργει ``ο νομοs τηs ελξηs``.Δεν προσπαθω να σε πεισω mcan ισωs δεν ηρθε η ωρα σου να πιστευψειs,αλλα ακομα και αν δεν πιστευειs σε αυτο,ειναι η δικη σου γνωμη,απλα θα σου πω το εξηs.Ακομα και αν δεν πιστευειs οτι λειτουργει,δεν εχειs να χασειs ΤΙΠΟΤΑ,με καποιεs δοκιμεs,αξιζει να το δοκιμασειs!

----------


## tweetaki15

κοριτσια απο σα ακουω απο σας το βιβλιο με χει ξετρελλανει κ το θελω γιατι οσα αναφερει νιωθω οτι μου ταιριαζουν....μπορειτε να μου πειτε υπαρχει σε ολα τα βιβλιοπωλεια κ ποια ειναι η τιμουλα του??????????

----------


## Solitude_ed

Εγω ειδα την ταινια επειδη δεν διαβαζω και επειδη το προτεινε καποιος/-ιοι καπου εδω στο forum.

ΔΕΝ θα γραψω τις εντυπωσεις η τις σκεψεις μου (για ημερες ομολογω) για την ολη φιλοσοφια του... The Secret γιατι 8α με κανουν ban απο το forum.

Ευχαριστω.



Μαριλοτο μου ---> http://www.greekbooks.gr/BookDetails.aspx?id=188826

----------


## tweetaki15

solitude μου το ειδα σε ευχαριστω παρα μα παρα πολυ............ισως το παρω δεν ξερω,,,,,,,,,,,,α πηγαινε μια κ στα piercing σου απαντησα.

----------


## dreamer_ed

Για οποιους εχουν δει την ταινεια the secret να ξερετε οτι εχει βγει και δευτερη παρομοια ταινεια που μιλανε παλι οι ιδιοι και λεγεται the opus αλλα εγω δεν βρισκω υποτιτλους γαμωτο.
Οποιοσ βρει ας σφυρηξει και απο δω...

----------


## alikaki_ed

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> egw to diafasa kai to systhnw se oloys
> ka malista moy synebei na thelw kati para polu kai sto telos na to apokthsw...



εγώ το τζόκερ όμως ακόμα να το πιάσω... και όντως το θέλω πάρα πολύ αλλά το σύμπαν όχι μονο δεν συνομωτεί αλλά με γράφει κιόλας

----------


## kwstas1

ε ναι, οταν μας ερχεται κατι που θελουμε, αμεσως επικαλουμαστε το secret, τον θεο, κλπ. 

οταν δεν μας καθεται αυτο που θελουμε, σφυριζουμε αδιαφορα και τα βαζουμε με την τυχη μας....

εν ετη 2009 το θεωρω απαραδεκτο αλλα οσο μυαλο εχει ο καθενας...

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by kwstas1_
> 
> εν ετη 2009 το θεωρω απαραδεκτο αλλα οσο μυαλο εχει ο καθενας...


Μήπως θα μπορούσα να περάσω από τη ζυγαριά μυαλών,που έχεις και κρίνεις,να δω πόσο ζυγίζει το δικό μου;
Μην παιδευόμαστε άδικα με δίαιτες,αν αυτό ευθύνεται για το επιπλέον βάρος,μην ξοδευόμαστε σε ανούσια βιβλία
για την περίπτωση που υπολοιπόμαστε...Να μάθουμε γενικά τι μας γίνεται και πόσο μας παίρνει...

----------


## kwstas1

Αυτο που απομονωσες, συνδεεται με οτι γραφω στο ποστ. Ειναι η προσωπικη μου αποψη.
Οσο για την ζυγαρια, δεν υπαρχει, αλλα αμα εχεις τοση αναγκη να κριθεις, κατι θα κανουμε :) 
Tα υπολοιπα που γραφεις δεν τα πιανω. Ειναι και αργα. :D

----------


## NADINE_ed

ΟΚ...Ας πούμε πως είναι αργά κι ας βάλω κι εγώ ένα πλατύ χαμόγελο... :D Κι όλα μέλι γάλα!

----------

